# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cách thay hình nền của trang web.

## magebay

mình đang vọc làm web trong love.easyvn.com.
bạn nào bít cách thay đổi hình nền của trang(bằng bức ảnh mà mình thích) thì help với nhé!! thanks

----------


## masterit3838

đương nhiên là thay được rồi trong đó thường có hướng dẫn cụ thể mà

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

đúng rồi; trong đó có hướng dẫn từng chi tiết một; nhưng làm web ở trang đó thì chán vô cùng; nó chỉ cho dung lượng có 2 mb thôi.

----------


## tuyla123

mình đã xem kĩ rùi....ko thấy mới hỏi mà. cụ thể đi??

----------


## Shop Chuyện Tình

.bạn muốn tạo hình nền theo ý của mình thì bạn phải vào quản lý website và chọn thay đổi hình nền .sau đó làm như trong hình đây .có thể browse từ máy tính với dung lượng nhỏ .còn nếu hình quá lớn phải dùng gai thức http:// thông qua một host khác 






đây là trang của mình : http://music.easyvn.com/tuanthiem_v...vn2812&id=1&pass=1&file=trangchu/trangchu.php

----------


## HSCompany

trang của bạn đẹp lắm...nhưg cua mình là love.easyvn.com. 
nên ko có mục thay đổi phông nền website(100% là ko co) nên mới nói chứ!!
có thì quá đơn giản rùi. các bạn có cách # ko?

----------


## dongeriko

> trang của bạn đẹp lắm...nhưg cua mình là love.easyvn.com. 
> nên ko có mục thay đổi phông nền website(100% là ko co) nên mới nói chứ!!
> có thì quá đơn giản rùi. các bạn có cách # ko?


bạn vào quản lí website .click chọn phông nền -> chọn trang trống.ok --> click thiết kế website -> background.

ok

----------


## betterlife

> bạn vào quản lí website .click chọn phông nền -> chọn trang trống.ok --> click thiết kế website -> background.
> 
> ok


đã nói ko có mục phông nền mà lị.
cả mục banner cũng ko có nốt mới lạ;

----------


## thethaotamchinh

mình đang dùng chươnh trình làm album photo dvd maker professional 
mình làm xong rồi thì ko ghi ra dĩa dc
nó cứ báo lỗi gì ý
có ai biết tại sao ko
giúp mình với

----------


## Tuanvuong

mình lưu ra máy tính thì tiếng bị vỡ
ko nghe được
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
ai đó có biết ko
mình đang cần lắm
giúp mình đi
thank!!

----------


## newhomes

không có là do bạn thiết kế trang đó và đã tạo một trang trống trước nên bị mất thư mục đó .bây giờ bạn phải xóa trang làm lại từ đầu thì sẽ thấy mục phông nền mà thôi .dù là loves hay music hay photo cũng được hết mà .

----------


## ykhoapasteur

xóa làm lại từ đầu thì toi à bác?? công sức lâu ni làm mà.....die

----------


## tunghk54

> xóa làm lại từ đầu thì toi à bác?? công sức lâu ni làm mà.....die



nếu bạn không phiền thì add nick mình .mình làm giúp bạn .sau đó bạn đổi pass đi thế là ok .


@



> mình lưu ra máy tính thì tiếng bị vỡ
> ko nghe được
> ---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
> ai đó có biết ko
> mình đang cần lắm
> giúp mình đi
> thank!!



bạn chụp hình lên xem nào hoặc dùng proshowgold cho tiện bạn ạ .

----------


## skyeye

> đã nói ko có mục phông nền mà lị.
> cả mục banner cũng ko có nốt mới lạ;


bạn khôi phục làm lại từ đầu nà.có thể do bị lỗi html vì dung lượng nó đc 2mb.pm qa yeuqoai_crazyht mình chỉ cho

----------

